# Malt extremely lethargic after rabbies vaccine



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Just wondering if this is normal. She had a rabbies vaccine 3 1/2 hours ago and she has not moved out of her bed since then. I call her to come out and she just lifts her head, looks at me and then puts her head back down. She looks extremely tierd and sleepy. Does the rabbies vaccine make them sleepy?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

*Call your vet NOW!* There is a new formulation of rabies shots that many dogs are having reactions to...Gracie did too and my vet had me give her Chldren's Benadryl to help with the reaction


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm worried! I'm sure she'll be fine, but I don't think it's ever "normal" for a puppy to be lethargic. Please call your vet!


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

wow Sugar is due for her shots again on the 15th.. could yu post how your fluff is acting several hours after the shot so the rest of us will know. thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I would race her back to your vet asap!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Did you get in touch with the vet? As I recall Tyler was kind of pooped after his rabies shot. Maybe also from the stress of a vet visit. Then he was fine. But better safe than sorry so i would check with the vet.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I hope you got your baby back to the vet and everything is ok now. I take Riley and Noelle for their rabies vaccination tomorrow and i always give my pups benadryl before vaccines.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Please let us know how your fluff is doing.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking for an update....


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

She is doing fine. I called the vet right after I read the first couple of messages and he said sometimes the vaccine does make them lethargic. His concern was if it lasted more than several hours she may have a fever and to bring her in. She did sleep a lot today but as I am typing she's playing with her toys and running around. You would not even think she had a vaccine. She's eating, drinking and playful. She got the 3 year rabies vaccine today.
Thank you all for your concern and advice. Very appreciated.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, good. Whew.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a relief. Isn't it great when they scare you half to death? :w00t: And they're just laying there thinkin' "Hmmm I think I'll take myself a nap!" Tyler's been doing that today with not eating which happens every so often. Driving me crazy and I keep trying to figure out what he'll like better. Then he'll just get up at some point and think "I kinda feel hungry now" and clean the plate. :smpullhair:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

GREAT your baby is doing OK and that the shot is good for 3 years.... I worked at a vet hospital and it did happen that a dog would occasionally have a reaction to shots including swelling of eyes etc. I would recommend to always call your vet with any concerns after shots, new meds, not clear directions with meds.etc. Most vet hospitals WANT to serve their customers well. Sometimes all you can do is leave a message since the vet will be with patients. If staff is well trained they can tell what is urgent on the phone. Pictures please of your baby... we all love pictures.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Our dogs always get a little sleepy after vaccines,but I still watch them. they take a little power nap for a couple hours,probably the stress of the vet visit plus vaccines. But never a bad idea to watch and make sure,better to be over protective than in mourning.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Wonderful! I'm so glad your baby is okay!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

great to hear everything is fine!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

So glad you checked with your vet... the peace of mind alone was probably worth it. *Whew!*


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper gets sleepy and takes it easy after hers......fine the next day, though. I am glad your little one is ok.


----------

